

Did Space X just show its secret plans for a mission to Mars? - amayne
http://weirdthings.com/2011/04/did-space-x-just-show-its-secret-plans-for-a-mission-to-mars/

======
ceejayoz
There's a bit of development between an artist's conception and a Mars
mission.

